# What're the chances of Z showing up at E3?



## Velocity (May 2, 2014)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 2, 2014)

Feels a bit too early


----------



## Xeogran (May 3, 2014)

Next year.

2014 is reserved for Smash Bros.


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Next year.
> 
> 2014 is reserved for Smash Bros.



They've already had a Smash Bros. Direct, plus they _can_ release more than one big game a year.


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

I'd say an announcement is not unlikely, especially since we already KNOW about smash. They will want people to get excited about a new thing, and Pokemon Z might just be it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2014)

Okay.. I'll go ahead and be that guy...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 3, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Next year.
> 
> 2014 is reserved for Smash Bros.



Yeah, they usually don't announce these kinds of games until the first pair has settled in for a year+.

BW release was Sept.2010, & the BW2 reveal was Feb.2012.
DP release was Sept.2006 & Plat. reveal, May 2008.

etc.


----------



## Bioness (May 6, 2014)

Khris said:


> Okay.. I'll go ahead and be that guy...



Blazing is a horrible name, "Burning" would be better. However, Frozen doesn't fit Kyorge, it isn't an Ice Pokemon and is known for flooding and creating the oceans.

Earth Ruby and Sea Sapphire would be the best, in my opinion. And yes a remake would be nice, generation 3 needs some love.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Blazing is a horrible name, "Burning" would be better. However, Frozen doesn't fit Kyorge, it isn't an Ice Pokemon and is known for flooding and creating the oceans.
> 
> Earth Ruby and Sea Sapphire would be the best, in my opinion. And yes a remake would be nice, generation 3 needs some love.



Shit I know the names here are horrible, but I couldn't find a better picture..


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2014)

Molten Ruby and Ocean Sapphire...and Z


----------



## Xeogran (May 6, 2014)

only Sapphire will get a remake because nobody cares about Groudon


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 6, 2014)

As far as I know, they don't ever actually announce Pokemon games - at the very least main ones - only side games at E3.

It's always a bit before or a bit later.


----------



## Bioness (May 6, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> only Sapphire will get a remake because nobody cares about Groudon



Bitch, I had 3 Ruby versions  (1 of which I found but still ).


----------



## Kazu (May 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Okay.. I'll go ahead and be that guy



And look at what happened now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2014)

Oda level foreshadowing


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

Inb4 Z is a Wii U game that uses NFC figures with omega red and alpha sapphire


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2014)

Don't give Nintendo any ideas please.. Also the next pokemon console game will be Pokken Fighters by Namco


----------



## Lortastic (May 13, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Bitch, I had 3 Ruby versions  (1 of which I found but still ).



How in the world did you find a GBA game lying around? :amazed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Don't give Nintendo any ideas please.. Also the next pokemon console game will be Pokken Fighters by Namco



Why would it be by namco?

I'd rather it be Pokken by Capcom. POWERSTONE UP IN THIS BITCH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Why would it be by namco?
> 
> I'd rather it be Pokken by Capcom. POWERSTONE UP IN THIS BITCH



while I love powerstone and must rep for that mention...


CAPCOM = SHITE


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

I mean we already have Tekken tag 2 on wii U and that sold like utter shit everywhere. Wii U fortunately got the best version of the game, and while I like 2D fighters and all that, I REALLY need a 3D fighter arena game on my wii U. 


I also need guilty gear on it.


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> How in the world did you find a GBA game lying around? :amazed



I've actually found 4 games.

This weird, very simple, Indiana Jones type adventure game for the Gameboy
This one Gameboy color Power Ranger's game
Pokemon Silver
Pokemon Ruby


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I mean we already have Tekken tag 2 on wii U and that sold like utter shit everywhere. Wii U fortunately got the best version of the game, and while I like 2D fighters and all that, I REALLY need a 3D fighter arena game on my wii U.
> 
> 
> I also need guilty gear on it.



Just cuz it's namco, it doesn't mean it'll be exactly like Tekken..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2014)

I know, which is why Im hoping its a 3D fighter


----------

